# What are your favorite TV series themes ?



## G.E. (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in the mood for some great TV themes today and I was thinking about what would be my top 10 favorites.It seems that most of my favorites are composed by Bear McCreary.This guy really knows how to write a great theme. 

My top 3 would have to be:
1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3YVq0Hvd8k/ (Battlestar Galactica)
2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFTcA4QLHw0/ (Black Sails)
3. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLh2RDbQxpc/ (Bitten)

And not necessarily in this order:
4. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqDg7VGqNgo/ (House of Cards)
5. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkNlh-AwprM/ (Da Vinci's Demons)
6. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEhT9qyFLSI/ (Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.)
7. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPSGckN_vP0/ (The Borgias)
8. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgBfFw2i3_U/ (Sleepy Hollow)
9. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BYxWWQKFs8/ (Caprica)
10. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq9pMJj97TA/ (The Lost Room)

What are yours ?


----------



## AC986 (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10QW3Az1FTw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKwaCTfa1EE

and


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3nM2Ul4rLU


----------



## H.R. (Jul 9, 2014)

Everything Bear McCreary does.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 9, 2014)

Black Sheep Squadron

Schoolhouse Rock

Doctor Who

The Body In Question - Greenwhich Chorus

Twin Peaks

The Equalizer

The X Files

Breaking Bad

PBS sign off in the 70's/80's Using E.L.P. Fanfare To The Common Man at Olympic Stadium video


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Besides Going For Gold?

- Checkmate _Johnny Williams_
- Moby Dick _Christopher Gordon_


----------



## G.E. (Jul 9, 2014)

Some of you guys are pretty old. :lol:


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 9, 2014)

Yea i'm old, but Johnny Quest


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 9, 2014)

Batman the Animated Series - _Elfman/Walker_ (I hope this counts)
Superman the Animated Seriies - _Walker_ (very classy)
LOST - _Giacchino_ (Season 1+2 were very cool, the rest...nah...)
Game of Thrones - _Djawadi_


----------



## re-peat (Jul 9, 2014)

*Hustle*.

Composition, arrangement, feel ... all terrific. And perfect for the series.
(An incomprehensible and major musical crime of recent decades was the 2009 musical update of this near flawless track. Awful.)

The show's pre-2009 *end credit music* was great as well.

_


----------



## Jaap (Jul 9, 2014)

The theme from Band of Brothers by Michael Kamen is one I still like very much.


I also actually like the Desperate Housewives theme from Elfman, but that serie brings back some nice memories, maybe that's why I like the music still


----------



## Ozymandias (Jul 9, 2014)

221B Baker Street
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFZHLr5pxA8

The Prisoner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sy_MXRta8o

And yes, these are ancient.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh! I forgot!!

..

Rockford Files. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg1Cx26-928


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jul 9, 2014)

Lalo Schifrin's Mission Impossible theme is my all time favorite - and I'm talking about the original 5/4 version, not the 4/4 version that Hollywood music producers thought would be more accessible.

http://youtu.be/iq-YeD4L-bg?t=9s


----------



## lux (Jul 9, 2014)

All the classics from the great Mike Post


----------



## Jaap (Jul 9, 2014)

lux @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> All the classics from the great Mike Post




Oh yeah! Thanks for bringing that back o=?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 9, 2014)

Taxi.


----------



## madbulk (Jul 9, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> Taxi.


That's a good call.


----------



## Consona (Jul 9, 2014)

Star Trek: The Next Generation







The best theme in the history of the cosmos!





The first season had a little different one which I like better.


----------



## lux (Jul 9, 2014)

John Barry - The Persuaders


Intense.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't believe no-one's mentioned Rhubarb and Custard.....

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zedq1VhaS90

....or Mr. Ben....

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CVFcIJWe0zE

...or 'The Clangers', 'Fingerbobs', 'Bagpuss', 'Button Moon', 'Dogtanian and the Three Muskahounds', 'Ulysses 31', 'Joe 90', 'Dr. Who', 'The Adventures of Robinson Crusoe'.....


----------



## Valérie_D (Jul 9, 2014)

It's not the official Sherlock's theme but The Game is On :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxjCehvoLI8




And I think I'll be alone in my little world with that one but as far as childhood TV themes go : This is my favorite, I don't know if that serie was translated :

Tune starts at 40 secs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRgyvYXLDx4


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 9, 2014)

Transmute!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 9, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> Transmute!



Of course! Forgot that one


----------



## SterlingArcher (Jul 9, 2014)

Main one I can think of right now is BTAS (Shirley/Walker)

But I'll add Daniel Licht (Dexter: Season One) but I'm also listening to Nathan Barr (True Blood/Hemlock Grove) which I quite like and Fringe.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 9, 2014)

Craziest?.....

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DrWureyryhQ


----------



## Neifion (Jul 9, 2014)

Human Target Season 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_xFMyhBYx8

Firefly:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBmQmOUEzGE

Avatar: The Last Airbender:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZvsF9T2yyU

The Pacific:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P47yvI7SWM

Downton Abbey:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3_E9qVmrV0

Hawaii Five-O (the old 60's version):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht3Al9H3iUM


----------



## The Darris (Jul 9, 2014)

Any 90's sitcom theme for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## G.E. (Jul 9, 2014)

Speaking of...


The Darris @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> Any 90's sitcom theme for nostalgic reasons.


I love https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DeQDv7P3QY (THIS) and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSK1UeD9nvE (THIS) is one of my favorite episodes. :lol:


----------



## The Darris (Jul 9, 2014)

Classic Frasier.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 9, 2014)

Thunderbirds, really. With the pretitle tease bit.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jul 9, 2014)

You want some tunes, G.E. i'm your guy!
And no some of them are not a joke, this is what's in my not-so-personal-anymore brain, be prepared cause it's going to be messy and nostalgic, but i think i'll have done my homework after this---

Heroes - Lisa Coleman & Wendy Melvoin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLA6TSnLols
One of the greatest atmospheric tune on TV with the very missed Ravi Shenkar and his such unique voice...

24 Sean Callery - Abbey Road Studios Performance 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N8xLvTaO8o
Truly an underrated composer 

LOST - Michael Giaccino - End Title
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU1X86G3b3w
Captivating ideas in that show, an influencing TV score...

CSI:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzbpxxJgRzY
Classic

CSI Miami:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXCaHq-F0m4
Classic n.2

Las Vegas: - Charlie Clouser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9g7f3zbfzQ
Tremendously cool, love Charlie Clouser's work in this one

Law & Order:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVL0GBunw0A
This great tune gives that quiet urban-night realism feel...

NCIS:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NlDMLRDZUE

Nip Tuck:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjnPOpRm_aw
Hunting Dido-like siren world...

Prison Break - Ramin Djawadi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjzIN6FNrHU
Fantastic catchy motif and instrumentation

Six Feet Under: Thomas Newman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as1dUhUnvgU
Perfect T.Newman Title theme...

Legend of the Seeker - Joseph Loduca:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW7uEE6k3F8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0qRSQ9_gMs
Such a talented guy, a great melodist, the man deserves so much more work, he's the true Hans Zimmer to television...

Xena The Warrior Princess - Joseph Loduca
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbn5k9qpJ00

Spartacus - Joseph Loduca
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIwpvvIn45I

Buffy The Vampire Slayer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-xnvdtuRRo

Lois & Clark - Jay Gruska 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc4WD90sQxY
One of the greatest...

Mission Impossible:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWGeRgFa-hI
In its original form

Family Matters
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvNiKwWvhk
How could i ever forget!...

The Muppet Show:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUwHyEd-wAQ

Charlie's Angels:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evly0OnAtPk
The Ever-great Henry Mancini

Peter Gunn:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK-b5PLhrEI#t=59
Guess who again with the then-young John Williams at the piano...

Pink Panther:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhHwnrlZRus
Him Again, that bastard!

Benny Hill:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg

Bewitched
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaMHhP5bG7k
Masterful & Delightful as it's supposed to be...

Sex and The City
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaEffhhLQ9Q

The Hills MTV: Natasha Beddingfield
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_OjdpDQtYM
Cause it's "just" about the music, true story....

Laguna Beach MTV: Hilary Duff
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph5i8x-USQU
Same here... i think!

The Addams Family - Vic Mizzy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IokBKvFiCvM

Looney Tunes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jTHNBKjMBU

Tom & Jerry:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYrUWfLlYI0
Yes this, but so many other good tunes in that once-in-a lifetime cartoon 

Animaniacs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YzTXxt9oOY

The Flintstones
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s13X66BFd8

Scooby-Doo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZXg6Uaxd2k

Spider-Man:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o29VoxtsFk
Oldie but goodie

The Simpsons - Danny Elfman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqog63KOANc

Dexter's Laboratory
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U9uOWRaN34

Cow and Chicken
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrZv5MNv4k4

Ed, Edd n' Eddy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q55iOY_olM

Johnny Bravo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Exe0IEB3hKs

Powerpuff Girls:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mmCMUPCNgE

Power Rangers:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pQYtmb-f0w
The alterego of those cartonny girls above...

& of course, the ultimate and only -----------------------------Pokemon:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuYeHPFR3f0
Yes, I know...

MacGuyver:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNl9M5TxGC8
Just another great composition

Stargate SG1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCxe36ds09A
Among the inevitable greats!

And this one...
Just because i love you all:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIYZVSElmj4

Charmed Opening & Endings: - Jay Gruska & J.Peter Robinson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfh_VKoQMKk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLcVLdMe9qs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-AuZWxWTfs
Incredible Chord Progressions & my ultimate californian chill-music... 

E.R. - James Newton Howard
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj3ZXfQvpPk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp2EfS8FpUI
One of the greatest tv tunes, the harmony remains so underused until now...

Baywatch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqNXE07fKuw
I told you again, i'm not kidding...

Melrose Place:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9i0hiuZtqQ

90210 (old & new):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyS_o6lqKS0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7OhkfQgOJ0
Still not joking

Miami Vice - Crockett's Theme:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQDU-2qMre0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTPu4hjfHKg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLuf8rJAbyY
F***** great...

Monk: Randy Newman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j5Be5a86uA
Just cause everyone loves Randy

Magnum, P.I.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=088iKjUnRys

One Tree Hill - Gavin DeGraw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIFbz7uTOKI
"I don't Wanna Beeee", guilty pleasure
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao8FIszjKZg
Also this memorable one, before i lose it...

Dawson's Creek 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0qdaTTS53M
No i'll never apologize for this one...

Friends (opening): I'll be there for you
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLisEEwYZvw
M-e-m-o-r-a-b-l-e!-!-!

Mr. Bean:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XsYnux-OSc
Powerful, and possibly the most beautiful "Handel-like" tv Theme ever, when you really think of it...

Little House on the Prairie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKVvZhTQl0k
Or maybe this one...

NBC Olympics -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWdOFgDQIn0 
NBC The Mission - John Williams
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9FZ026_eoY
Yes I know, i'm not supposed to... but TV is involved, and i always like a little John Williams propaganda...

Little bonus:
Greatest Western TV Themes Mix--
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCIjW2p8y3A

Ok the way i see it, looks like i'm doing this for me mostly now...
Hope you enjoy the list :shock:

Alexandre


----------



## scarred bunny (Jul 9, 2014)

If I could nominate just one, it would be the theme to Millennium. The X-Files is great and all, but I like this better (both the show and music). Still gives me the creeps. In a good way. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPLQ4qUdrC4

Millennium came out at about the same time as the similarly-themed show Profiler, which I thought also had a great title sequence with good creepy music. By Jeff Rona, if memory serves. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=payRIDd85lM

I also really liked the title sequence to The Inside (apologies for my monotonous taste in tv), but I couldn't find a decent youtube video of it. Many others that I really like have been mentioned here as well, like Firefly, Dexter and Mission Impossible.

But anyway... these aside, when I think of good TV series themes, more than anything, I think of the good old 80s. MacGyver, Airwolf, Knight Rider, Miami Vice -- all that stuff. 

(Anyone want to play a game? It's called Guess What Decade I Was Born In )

EDIT:

AlexandreSafi: that's quite a list you've compiled, including a bunch of stuff I haven't heard. Guess I have some listening to do, thanks 

Walker Texas Ranger is a great one, isn't it? :D


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh and i forgot the most crucial one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPNntaTAo-w

*The Bold And the Beautiful* 8)


----------



## G.E. (Jul 9, 2014)

@AlexandreSafi Holy crap ! hahaha
What I love about you is that you always put *A LOT* of thought in every single one of your posts.And I know you've been lurking this thread all day, so I know you've spent some time on this list. :lol:



> One Tree Hill - Gavin DeGraw
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIFbz7uTOKI
> "I don't Wanna Beeee", guilty pleasure


Might as well admit it.Mine too... :oops: 



> Animaniacs
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YzTXxt9oOY


I'm surprised you didn't also mention this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYXBzE-Cpec


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jul 9, 2014)

> Holy crap ! hahaha
> What I love about you is that you always put *A LOT* of thought in every single one of your posts.And I know you've been lurking this thread all day, so I know you've spent some time on this list. :lol:



Thanks G.E., well... here's a short one just for you, i'm not proud, but to my own surprise, this "only" took me one 3h-evening... :mrgreen: 
While this particular post has just taken me 5 minutes... God i'm truly the world slowest Sloth! (o)


----------



## G.E. (Jul 9, 2014)

AlexandreSafi @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> > Holy crap ! hahaha
> > What I love about you is that you always put *A LOT* of thought in every single one of your posts.And I know you've been lurking this thread all day, so I know you've spent some time on this list. :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


What better way to spend an evening than getting nostalgic about tunes you love? :D


----------



## Hannes (Jul 9, 2014)

I always liked the main theme of the german crime TV series "Tatort" by Klaus Doldinger :D 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIlnj2aSKvs


----------



## bdr (Jul 9, 2014)

Starsky and Hutch...Tom Scott, Richard Tee, Gadd etc.


----------



## sourcefor (Jul 9, 2014)

The X-Files 
streets of San Francisco
Sanford and son


----------



## sourcefor (Jul 9, 2014)

Not to mention the theme from the original Star Trek and the next generation


----------



## Saxer (Jul 9, 2014)

odd couple

http://youtu.be/kDrfHj3j398

kojak

http://youtu.be/k8wz5ElZZj0

streets of san francisco

http://youtu.be/7eGitzo6rm0


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 10, 2014)

The Farscape Theme! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpRRB6q8hxc
(Love the insane Vocals)

+Everything from Bear McCreary


----------



## Vin (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jaap (Jul 10, 2014)

I completely forgot for myself one of the best themes (and opening video, just brilliant in my opinion) from Dexter!


----------



## CharlesB (Jul 10, 2014)

It's a wonder no one has posted this yet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jgE-lrfZ3k :mrgreen: 

On a more serious note:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlrO83xMeOQ (Marple)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmsV5caLzqM (Poirot) (mm, Christie)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIodlYafwcw (Earth 2)

And, even though this is radio rather than tv: http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.as ... el=1991759 (in Swedish, but see bottom of article for sound and video links)
This tune has played as the intro to the sports program Sportextra since 1961 and is very well-known in these parts -- not without reason.


----------



## G.E. (Jul 10, 2014)

Always preferred the ending credits theme from Dexter instead of the opening theme.I think it's more appropriate for the show.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 10, 2014)

Here is my favorite.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxhud0q5FOE


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 10, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> Here is my favorite.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxhud0q5FOE



Whatever happened to the guy that wrote that? James Gnasher I think his name was, or something like that...


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 10, 2014)

Person Of Interest as it has no theme, but rather a dialog.
This allows music to be scored free from any variations on a theme, and simply follow the insane plots, etc.
Heard a remix of a Johnny Cash song with synths and FX that knocked my socks off.
Plus Sarah Shahi gets to beat up men and looks great doing so.

Besides that any series theme from the 70's - mid '80s, like Wild Bill Goldstein, Lalo Schiffren, Mancini, Goldsmith.....
Can't believe these themes re occur in my head at the strangest times and I can't recall if it's the Bionic Man or Joe Mannix I hear, and I still see Joe jimping out of a car and getting up to run after it at 50 mph.


----------



## Rv5 (Jul 10, 2014)

Inspector Gadget:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DusJhNrbmww

Around The Twist:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mybg0l2Alaw

Stargate SG-1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5F_PIm5vR4

Mysterious Cities of Gold:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ki99YBVKyw

X-Men:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAkL2-vh2Sk

Postman Pat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiFNt8nGffA

Grange Hill:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SlvZF6k5bE

Thomas The Tank Engine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gXk8y7_qxY

Prison Break:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8aRkfitF64


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone else air bass to Barney Miller and Night Court growing up ? : )


E.R. was another I liked.

and House (Massive Attack).


----------



## Simplesly (Jul 10, 2014)

Williams' Amazing Stories theme - also one of my favorite shows from the 80's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVCYanmEKKE


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jul 10, 2014)

How about the Cajun/French theme from Northern Exposure (aka Doctor in Alaska)?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E5Kzw7RMuU

That theme song pretty much launched David Schwartz's career. Great interview here: http://www.sonomawireworks.com/artists/ ... hwartz.php

_"Northern Exposure was a fantastic school for scoring for me, because after the first week, we never used the same music twice. It could have been a new style of music every week. On the seventh episode that I did, I went in, and was told, 'This episode is a Western, let's get 150 people and do an orchestra.' That was the first time I scored for an orchestra. I had a friend who was an orchestrator help me and it turned out great. That's how it was every week and it was different music every week."_


----------



## dinerdog (Jul 10, 2014)

Mannix Theme by Lalo Schifrin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLTb3_-pdU4

The Youtubes sounds pretty bad, if you can find the actual 1:20 recording it's pretty amazing West Coast jazz.


----------



## bdr (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vin (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## AC986 (Jul 11, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> Craziest?.....
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DrWureyryhQ



Absolutely love that!

Also love this on a summer evening. Trevor Duncan.

Beware! This thing actually has a melody.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1UuWiNbtaw


----------



## Kejero (Jul 14, 2014)

re-peat @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> *Hustle*.
> 
> [...]
> (An incomprehensible and major musical crime of recent decades was the 2009 musical update of this near flawless track. Awful.)



I couldn't agree more! The show went downhill for me from season 4 (not a big fan of season 3 either), and what they did to the theme was so entirely unnecessary and incomprehensible.

Another theme that gives me a fuzzy feeling is for a great show that never got a chance and nobody ever heard of: *Vengeance Unlimited*. The show revolves around a mysterious Mr Chapel who enforces justice on criminals who never got convicted, by tricking them to get convicted for another crime. Have never been able to find a half decent quality version of the music or the show, but here you can hear it in the beginning of this promo: 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0ko2S0z1K4*


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 14, 2014)

Ooh, as well as Thunderbirds, I'll pick the Scandavian drama The Bridge, which is Hollow Talk by Choir Of Young Believers. Loved it every single episode, set the tone perfectly.


----------

